# 7000 bravos pour Nico(mon)...



## KaRiNe_Fr

... sont passés tellement vite, tes 7K (*), Nico, que je ne les ai pas vus arriver ! 
Spa comme l'été...  

Bisettes. 

(*) Maintenant que je sais que t'es super fortiche en rébus !


----------



## itka

J'ai pas le temps, j'ai pas le talent, mais j'ai l'envie
 De célébrer,  Chère Alliée, l'instant fragile
 Où le nombre de tes conseils et tes avis
 Atteint le faramineux chiffre de sept mille !


 De tout coeur, je nous le souhaite,  
 Que jamais ta contribution ne s'arrête,
 Et que nous tous encor longtemps,
 Profitions de tes enseignements.

 Grâce à toi, bientôt, le québécois
 N'aura plus aucun secret pour moi !


 Pardonne ces vers de mirliton
 Le temps me manque pour en faire
 De meilleurs... que j'espère t'offrir, Nicomon,
 Pour tes nombreux futurs postiversaires !


Chou, caillou, bijou, joujou, genou, hibou, pou... non, c'est pas ça...
Ayé ! Bisoux et tourloux !


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien Karine, tu n'es pas la seule à ne pas les avoir vus arriver, ces 7K 
Remarque que l'été... je l'ai pas vu arriver non plus. Je l'attend encore. 

J'adore le joli rébus spécial nou²nes à ce jeu.  J'ai tout compris. 

Itka, je n'ai rien du tout à te pardonner
Entre alliées, il est permis de mirlitonner
Je te rappelle à ce sujet le joli mot *gazou*
Qu'il faut ajouter à la liste de mots en « ou » 

*MERCI les filles, vous êtes super fines ! *


> [Québec] [Familier] Gentil, aimable. Je le trouve fin, ton ami. Sois fine avec ton petit frère. C’est fin d’avoir pensé à nous.


----------



## swift

Mais c'est Nicole qui atteint ce chiffre symbolique ! En fait, ça ne m'étonne pas du tout, tant tu es fidèle à WR.

Merci, Nicole, pour ta gentillesse. Tu es "cálida como el sol de verano".

Un bisou,


J.


----------



## Punky Zoé

................*N*._.*N*
...............*I*./.\.*I*
...............*C*|...|*C.*_______
...............*O*|...|*O*.*LL*.....*N*
...............-|...|-.*I*|*E*.....*I*
...............*A*|...|*A*.*M*| *!*....*C*
...............-|...|-.-| *!*__.*O*
...............*S*|...|*S*.*T*|...|-
................*E*\_/.*E*_*P*.\_/*S*
...............*P*..._....._...*E*
..............*T*...............*P*
..............-....o.....o....*T*
..............*M*...\..___../...-
............*I*..-----..|..--\....*M*
............*L*.....\__/|\__/....*.I*
............*L*.......|_|_|.......*L*
.............*E*_____......._____*!*
...................*!*.....*!*
...................*!*.....*!

...........*♥ ♥ ♥ *félicitations ! *♥ ♥ ♥

_Pascii Zoé_


----------



## Nicomon

Youppi. Encore des cadeaux!  

José, quelle jolie couronne! J'ai bien envie de remplacer le nœud de ma lapine par une des pétales, tiens. 
Pounquie, tu nous avais caché ce talent. J'ADORE mon super lapin sept mille! Et je te retourne les félicitations. 

À vous deux  MERCI  et  GROS BISOUS


----------



## Nanon

Mille lapins bisous pour Nicomon,
et puis mille autres,
et encore mille autres,
et encore encore mille autres,
et puis encore mille autres,
et puis encore encore mille autres,
et puis encore encore encore mille autres !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

7 000 ????????????????

(et moi toujours avec la même plainte... et le Français español alors ????. On en a combien nous de ces 7 000 ... 
Où est la feuille de réclamation ???).

... pour ta présence et ton amitié.

Juste pour le plaisir

Un beso
Martine


----------



## Nicomon

Ben coudon... moi qui adore les lapins... je suis plutôt bien servie. 

Je les adopte tous!  

Martine, je ne suis vraiment pas convaincue que ces 7 000 posts étaient tous des perles. J'ai bien dû semer quelques vulgaires cailloux en cours de route. 

Je vais faire un tour à l'occasion sur le français español, sauf que... à moins que la question soit liée à une expression typiquement québécoise, je n'ai jamais mieux à suggérer que ce qui est déjà là.  

Alors à vous deux aussi... MERCI et GROS BISOUS.


----------



## Ploupinet

Mais ? A l'heure des MP3, que fais-tu encore à 7K ???
Bon postiversaire !


----------



## Calamitintin

Ah zut, je voulais te proposer d'adopter tous les lapins de mon Tierheim préféré (Refuge SPA), mais il n'y a pas de lien direct vers les lapinous alors je te le dis : tu cliques ici puis sur Tiervermittlung, puis sur Kaninchen ! 

Félicitations pour tous tes lapiposts !
Tourloux


----------



## Calamitintin

Hihi Karine m'a donné le lien direct (et je ne peux plus editer mon post) : c'est là !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut les CaliPloup !  C'est bien sympa d'être passés. 

Ploup, j'aime beaucoup ce montage rigolo. Et tu seras hereux d'apprendre qu'on a justement jeté un gros lot de K7, y'a pas si longtemps.  

Cal... tu diras à Karine que le lien direct ne fonctionne pas.   Sauf que... je les ai trouvés quand même, les adorables lapinots (je sais, c'est pas un mot). 
Je les adopterais bien tous, mais si je devais en choisir un seul, j'avoue avoir un faible pour le petit falco.  Et sur le site... y'a même un chien qui s'appelle Nico 

*MERCI À VOUS DEUX !* *ET BISOUX AUSSI !*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...] Cal... tu diras à Karine que le lien direct ne fonctionne pas.  [...]


Nico, tu diras à Cal qu'elle sait pas copier des liens... 
(elle a laissé l'adresse de WR devant...  Le voici donc.)


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Karine. Cal... tu sais pas copier les liens.  Mais comme t'avais donné de bonnes directives, t'es pardonnée. 

Je serais bien embêtée de prononcer ces mots -  _Tiervermittlung_ et _Kaninchen_ par contre. 

Vous le trouvez pas adorable, le petit falco, tout beige?


----------

